# Holy Crap- A bfp!?! :)



## Omi

Hiya, 

its taken a day or two for it to sink in but after three cheepies (first one 21st October in the eve, 13 dpo) and a digi this morning- its official, i am with child!!! :happydance:

We are thrilled but also quite anxious and cannot wait until the scan to finally see a heartbeat this time. Please wish us a sticky!!


Hope springs eternal- and if this old chicken can do it, so can any of you!!

Big :hug:, Omi and Col xxx


----------



## Faerie

Oh my gosh Omi!!!! Wow wow wow yippee yippeeeeeeeeee!! Congratulations hun!!


----------



## mummymadness

Well done you must be over the moon . xx .


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

congratulations!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay!! Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats and Stick baby stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

OMG hun that brilliant news :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to you both :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :)


----------



## Loo

OMG Omi!!

Well done and lots of prayers for it to stick

xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Omi! Happy & Healthy 9! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Omi :D my heart flipped when i saw your name in the bfp bit over at first tri :D


----------



## Farie

Oh Omi :hug:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

So so happy for you honey :hug:


----------



## Newbie77

Well done sweetie, so, so pleased for you. Sending you lots of the stickiest glue in the world...x.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations :happydance: 

Hope its a sticky one for you :D


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## Lyns

Absolutely fantastic news sweetie...I couldn't be any more pleased! You give me hope! xxx


----------



## tillymum

Congratulations hope it's a sticky one, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## tink

Woooohoooo!!!!!!


----------



## miel

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i just see this NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
Congratulations!!!! babe!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## magicvw

Fantastic news! Omi this is just wonderful!! Well done sweetie xxxx sending some sticky glue your way! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## applegirl

Omi - so happy for you honey. sticky :dust:!!!


----------



## baboo

congratulations!xx


----------



## Omi

Thanks so much for all the good wishes and im sure with all the love and support from you all i will have a sticky this time!!

Never give up you ttc'ers as i am proof it can happen- however, having said that..getting a bfp is just getting half way there- gulp, lol!!

I'll be using every ounce of PMA ive got to make this little one grow and stay healthy!!

Cheers again ladies! You are what makes babydust- really! :)

:hug:, Omi xxx


----------



## Wobbles

OMI thats great news

Congratulations

x


----------



## Lyrah

Omg congratulations Omi!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## tansey

Iknow i've said it once but - Congrats! I am so happy for you!
I must get my BFP now so us old birds can stay together! xx


----------



## honey08

Omg Congrats Omi !!! (sticky Bean Sticky Bean Sticky Bean)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## CupcakeGirl

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## JJF

Great news, YIPPIIIEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, congrats :) Lots of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## wantababybump

So happy for you!! Congratulations! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## genkigemini

:wohoo:

OMG! Yay! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cheeselover

So so so happy for you...see I told you it would be the both of us this month!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lilly123

congrats hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Eeeeqqqqhhh!! Congrats hunni xxxx


----------



## DaniGirl

Yeah!!!! Congrats!! You have inspired me!! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

Oh Omi! that is great news! that gives me hope! Congrats! Have a happy healthy 9 month!
You must pop-in occasionally so....you gave me some really good advise and reassurance in the past! Thanks for that!


----------



## celine

Yeay Omi!!! Looks like we pg buddies too :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats Omi...you so deserve it!!!

:hug:


----------



## Halle71

Congratulations!! 
Come over to first tri - there are loads of October BFPs there.

Hx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congratssss!!!!


----------



## Tishimouse

Congratulations Omi from the bottom of my socks. 

I'm so happy for you and no harm in a bit more sticky :dust:

There's some left in your journal too. :flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!! 

:hugs: Well done you. 

Tonnes and tonnes of sticky dust :dust:

x


----------



## Sinead

OMG - that is fantastic news for you Omi. HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATS xxx
Loads of Sticky-baby-glue


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## wishing4ababy

many congratulations again hunni. so pleased for you. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way. xxxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

OH MY GOD!! wow YAY!! IM SO HAPPY FOR U, I JUST LOOKED IN HERE AND 3 OF MY FAV'S OUR IN HERE OK I BETTER BE HERE NEXT MONTH!! YAY FOR U, XOXOXOXO SO HAPPY HUNI


----------



## Rumpskin

Yeahhh, congrats Omi, fantastic news darling!


----------



## SwissMiss

CONGRATULATIONS HON!!!!!!!!! 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sash13

Congrats!! Sending you sticky vibes :)


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Greta

That is fantastic! I am thrilled for you. Have an amazing weekend and thanks for all your support on here. xx.


----------



## elmaxie

Sorry am late coming in on this but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 
Emma.xx


----------



## Omi

My God i never knew i was this popular, lol!! :) Thanks ladies..thank you all- for everything! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barneyboo

Hi Omi,

Just seen your thread :happydance::happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain: x x x x x :hug:


----------



## todteach

:wohoo:congrats hun!:yipee:


----------



## superp123

Already said it in your journal but I wanted it to be official. 
CONGRATS HUN!!!!! 
I'm so over the moon for you. Sending you lots of prayers for a happy and healthy 9 hun. 
Take care. :hugs:
P


----------



## rachelle1975

Holy crap...:rofl:

Absolutely fab news - send some fairydust my way and have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Plumfairy

Congratulations! :) x x x x


----------



## NeyNey

Oh Sweetheart that is such fantastic news!!

I'm thrilled to read this...absolutely thrilled...

:wohoo:

:hug:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: huge congrats hun cant wait to see you over in 1st tri!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayz1981

Congratulations. Fantastic news xxx


----------



## buffycat

Omi! that is absolutely fantastic news! :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

you've now given me hope too - thankyou!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## The Catster

Aw hun.......big big congrats :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Capuru

Awww omi Congratz!!!:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congratulations lovely!!


----------



## HAYS

OMG Congratulations hun thats wicked news!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Congrats Omi - so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## nellis10

Wooohooo OMI!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey sweetheart, my first opportunity to say CONGRATULATIONS! in here. I'm thrilled and over the moon for you. Looking forward to catching up with you soon, and I notice you've got no named pregnancy buddy - I hope I join you in a few weeks and we can buddy up! How cool would that be?! Massive hugs hun xx


----------



## Omi

Lazy Leo said:


> Hey sweetheart, my first opportunity to say CONGRATULATIONS! in here. I'm thrilled and over the moon for you. Looking forward to catching up with you soon, and I notice you've got no named pregnancy buddy - I hope I join you in a few weeks and we can buddy up! How cool would that be?! Massive hugs hun xx

I wish for nothing more Leo- nothing more...:hugs: :)


----------



## tansey

Oh me too, me too - want us all to be buddies!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzy65

:hug: yay congrats


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations
:hug:


----------



## Omi

tansey said:


> Oh me too, me too - want us all to be buddies!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 
You know, babe..you know... i have a whole row of seats all waiting for ya!! 

Omi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANYA

Omi I'm so happy for you. Will mis u on the TTC journals. Hope u have a very very sticky one.


----------



## avistar

wonderful news, congrats!


----------



## Sassy

Brilliant! Congrats :)


----------



## Capuru

Oh my :shock: Yaaaay!!:dance: Congratz!!:D So happy for you! I can't believe I didn't see this before!:dust:


----------

